

Unusual Lock Picking (Talk from HAR2009, direct link to MP4 video) - aw3c2
http://images1.noterik.com/har/321_l3156_Unusual_lock_picking.mp4

======
aw3c2
Additional information: The video is H264 and MP3 in a MP4 container. 250
Megabytes.

<https://har2009.org/program/events/138.en.html>

~~~
viraptor
Just curious: both of those channels could be streamable in that case. Why
doesn't it work? Is it my software (mplayer), or is there something specific
about that file? (it does work when the file is complete)

~~~
aw3c2
Streaming works fine for me with mplayer on Linux. I have no idea what might
be the problem.

You could try
[http://mirrors.basedrive.org/har2009/m4v/321_l3156_Unusual_l...](http://mirrors.basedrive.org/har2009/m4v/321_l3156_Unusual_lock_picking.m4v)
instead, that's (apparently) DivX and AAC in lower resolution (but maybe
better sound).

The submitted link might be the original streamdump file instead of the proper
archived one, I am not sure.

------
projct
This file doesn't work in quicktime, and the audio does not work in VLC.

EDIT: on MPlayerOSXExtended, the audio does not play, and the video freezes
after 10 seconds.

~~~
viraptor
Audio starts after a couple of seconds of silence (around the introduction
slide, so nothing of value is lost hopefully ;) )

~~~
projct
I waited 2 minutes.

Audio starts at 4 min 33 seconds.

